# eye vines



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Okay I'm on an eye kick But i found these gummy eyes that there is no way you can eat them, they are so gross so I made these







,







,









then I went ahead and made more eye skewers too..I like these better than the other ones..
these have a feel real type of gushy squishy feeling when you touch them


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

eye like it lilly.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Ba-da-bump-bump!!
Dave, you're hellarious!

Cute eyes there Lil. 
Those look pretty real for being gummy......
I should start checking the candy isle for my props.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

ya hit a good nerve wit' me, too mate!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Those are not vines they are called "eyevies" (Eye'll be seeing them soon!!) LOL


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

I'll keep an eye out for those...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Too awesome! "Eye" love them!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Iris I could make something like that!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Lagrousome said:


> Iris I could make something like that!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lagrousome said:


> Iris I could make something like that!


oh, lagruesome...I'm embarassed for you.....that was BAAAAD

cap'n to 1st mate: "do you like Lilly's vines?"
1st mate to cap'n: " eye eye, skipper"
:zombie:


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

heheheh yall are somethin else.. You know.. I only have eyes for youuuuuuuuuuuuuu.. nice job though.. should make something like that growing up my porch


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Where did you find the gummy eyes ?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Talk about eye candy!
.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

dave the dead said:


> oh, lagruesome...I'm embarassed for you.....that was BAAAAD


I liked the comment and you thought it was bad...

I guess we don't see "eye to eye" on this subject!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

would be cool to make a way for them to be eatable...imagine picking them fresh off the vine and eating them...grooossss...I like it..


----------



## kirkwood (Sep 7, 2007)

so rad. i love it.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Careful kid, you'll pun your eye out...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

You G-eyes are so funny LOL

I got the gummy eyes at walgreens


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Billman
I have an idea for those edible ones 2..
those will be here soon ..if they turn out


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

If you show me how to make those, I'd be your pupil.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you make them and not fail, you'd be vitreous! 

Okay, I may have to explain that one...see, vireous is the jelly like substance in the eye that holds its shape...hey! what do you expect from someone who had to go through several classes of eye anatomy to get his double masters!?!

Oh, I see. Some of you don't choroid all! LOL


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Eye think yer funny Sickie!

Lilly - those look really great!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Really nice Lilly


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The vines are great. That's a cool idea and, to warn you, I will be copying you.

And just so I fit in *coughs and clears throat*, would you mind teaching me how to make them? I promise I'll be a good pupil.


----------

